# 12/29/2011 Thurs Ultimate RC Track



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Grayson and I are going to the track on Thursday. Does anybody know if the track is drivable? Would love to have other guys show up. Who's in?


----------



## karl j (Mar 15, 2011)

i'll check it out tomorrow and post in the evening if that helps


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Yes,
Thanks


----------



## old vw racer (Nov 11, 2011)

JANKEII said:


> Grayson and I are going to the track on Thursday. Does anybody know if the track is drivable? Would love to have other guys show up. Who's in?


Where is this track? Alvin? Me and another guy are looking to run somehwere Thursday and would be down for this!

Please post up what y'all decide.

Keith


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

As of now, count Smiley and myself in!!!!


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm down...


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

old vw racer said:


> Where is this track? Alvin? Me and another guy are looking to run somehwere Thursday and would be down for this!
> 
> Please post up what y'all decide.
> 
> Keith


Ultimate Rc-
1836 Algoa Friendswood
Alvin, TX 77511 
(Cut and Paster...)

Monkey should be there, what time you all showing up?


----------



## mdwalsh (May 11, 2011)

Is the state seires layout still there?

Matt


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

It was a couple of weeks ago when I was out there. It was in real good condition too. Wish I could make it out but I'm back to work today.


----------



## Graydog328 (Mar 8, 2006)

Yes it's still the layout from the RC Pro State Finals. It was in awesome shape last time I was there. Glen has been doing a great job of maintaining the track. Looking forward to Thursday..


----------



## waynewilson417 (Nov 29, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Does anyone know if they have WIFI out there? 

Maybe I can work from "home" tomorrow!


----------



## black05stxjt (Dec 7, 2009)

What are the hours of the track?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

They used to but it was super slow. Not sure anymore. Give Glen a call


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

Just talked to Glen and the track is ready and will be dragged and rolled fresh for tomorrow. 

Thanks from Ultimate RC
You guys are the ones who make it happen


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm feeling sick. Might not make it to work tomorrow.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Good day to call in sick Darren... I will be showing up around 9 or 10.


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

*Track HR.*



black05stxjt said:


> What are the hours of the track?


 will be open from 9:00 am till dark


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Don't yall work? lol

I am trying to come myself.


----------



## waynewilson417 (Nov 29, 2011)

Ducatibilt said:


> Does anyone know if they have WIFI out there?
> 
> Maybe I can work from "home" tomorrow!


I have a wifi hotspot on my phone of they don't lol


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

9 AM jakey Poo, wes, talked to tunes by rob, maybe a possible sighting.... darren will get sick..... where's the river crew @? Ruben, you've slung enough cell phones this year....


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

wish i could make it out to run some packs, but im working nights. yuck. lol you guys have fun


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I gotta go to work. Everyone else already took off.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

i know the feeling darren. it sucks. lol.


----------



## black05stxjt (Dec 7, 2009)

cant wait to run tomorrow!


----------



## marcusch (Nov 16, 2010)

Dang, looks like a good crowd. Gotta work, took Friday off instead.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

I'm in the same boat as Jason and Darren. Wish I could make it


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

I'm There...


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I just looked at the weather for today. Now I'm even more jealous.


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

Great turn out today and the track was awesome


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

I had an awesome time..Great to be back out with the fellows, I had a few cobwebs to shake out and learned that I am either slower than I was or some folks are faster (I am sure it is not the later...)









It was great to get back out..The track was good and hooked up, the loop was live (Cool) I cant wait to rain terror on HARC this year!!










Thanks to Grayson and Chuck for the pit help here n there!

I need to raise some funds for new tires and such, so if ya wanna help out, look for me on the track, each pass you can donate to me...WEEE!


----------



## old vw racer (Nov 11, 2011)

monsterslash said:


> Great turn out today and the track was awesome


Great time at a great track!

Thanks Glen!

Keith


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

One of the best practice days that I have had by far. Hope we can all get together and make this a regular thing. It's the type of practice that will make us faster!


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

Jasoncb said:


> One of the best practice days that I have had by far. Hope we can all get together and make this a regular thing. It's the type of practice that will make us faster!


+1!!!


----------

